# New York City Speedcubing



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

On the way to the Canadian Cubing Classic 2009, I will be staying the night in New York City, and after some talk with Rowe, I've decided that it would be cool if we had a little meet-up.

I'll be staying the afternoon/night of the 21'st, and I will of course have all my cubes/cube stuff.

Basically, my reason for posting this thread is to ask this:

Anyone up for a cube meet-up?
Anyone know of a good place in The City for a meet-up?

Possible attendees:
Jacob Levine
Tyson Mao
Rowe Hessler
Tim Reynolds
Ethan Rosen
'beingforitself'
Bob Burton


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2009)

Moved to WCA Competition forum.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

If I'm not too sure what section to put it in, I put it in off-topic.

I usually think of that sub-forum to be saved just for actual competitions.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 10, 2009)

I live around Union Square if you guys want to come by. 21st of July?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mmkay. That'd be great.
Firstly, we have to get people.

Could your brother join in?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll probably be able to make it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright. I'm wondering if ErikJ can also make it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 10, 2009)

Probably not given how far north he is. 

I'll try to make it, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2009)

ErikJ is about 3 hours away from new york i think...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

Erik said he can't make it, it being a mid-week kinda thing.


----------



## beingforitself (Jul 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I live around Union Square if you guys want to come by. 21st of July?



I live like 30 minutes from Union Square, I would come if it is happening.

PS: Tyson, my housemate met you at (I think) a toy convention. Her name is Risa; you were at the Rubik's booth (so she says).


----------



## Bob (Jul 11, 2009)

I can probably make it. Keep me posted. I'll take the PATH in.


----------



## gogozerg (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm spending a week in NYC next month, August 8-14.
Just to let you know, in case someone wants to meet.

Gilles.


----------



## Bob (Jul 12, 2009)

gogozerg said:


> I'm spending a week in NYC next month, August 8-14.
> Just to let you know, in case someone wants to meet.
> 
> Gilles.



Aw, I'll be in LA that week. :/


----------



## Tyson (Jul 16, 2009)

gogozerg said:


> I'm spending a week in NYC next month, August 8-14.
> Just to let you know, in case someone wants to meet.
> 
> Gilles.



I'll be around until the 12th. What are you doing here, and where will you be. Where are you staying?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 16, 2009)

I try to make it (Jacob Levine).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry guys...Apparently I'm not going to NY. :/
You guys can meet up, but I ironically won't be there.

Still, C3 should be sweet.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

I think we may also try have a meetup sometime from the 28th Jul to the 2nd Aug.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

So what time does it start?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

jcuber. I don't know if it does. I won't be there, ironically, so I guess you guys go from there. Sorry again.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

I say it should still be on, what do you guys think?


----------



## gogozerg (Jul 17, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I'll be around until the 12th. What are you doing here, and where will you be. Where are you staying?


W 74th St.
Holiday trip, visiting my cousin and exploring this wonderful city. I will have free time on the 11th or 12th afternoon, we could meet in the park or somewhere else?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm only 30 minutes from the city! We should all meet up in Penn Station and then we find a nice little resteraunt to hang out, or we can think of something. And Bob I took the Path like a week ago it was fun. This might be weird but since I'm so close to the city you guys could probably come over to my house and we can hang out and we have a lot of space. Just go to Penn Station in Manhattan and take track 7 (the Babylon line) to Bellmore it's only like a 45 minute ride.

And also a lot of trains head over there (NJ transit, Path subway you can transfer to MTA and then take a subway from NY to 34 street. Oh and this person knows who they are, You can even take a train from Penn Station to Babylon get off in Babylon switch to the Montauk line and get off in your town.)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

So yea I'm not going on Tuesday if anything does happen, but I'm all for a J`ey meetup.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> J`ey



Jersey? (never seen this one before)

EDIT: @Paul: First of all, are you sure you want me in your house?  Second, how much are train tickets?


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2009)

He means me. A meetup when I'm in New York.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 19, 2009)

Is anyone still coming?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2009)

If you guys are still holding a meetup of some kind, I'm working in the city (about 8 blocks south of Grand Central) that day until ~5pm, so I might be able to pop on over after that.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem is that no one has responded to me, so IDK whether we are still doing it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2009)

So is anyone going to this? Where/when?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it fell through.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh well. If anyone decides they want to meet up tomorrow, though, post here so I know.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 6, 2009)

As expected, I'll be in NYC soon.
I propose we meet in central park on monday or tuesday, if someone is interested.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 6, 2009)

I may be able to come, lets see if anyone else can.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2009)

I will, either day should work.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

On Saturday a few of my friends are coming to the house and we're cubing 4 people are coming, anyone interested? Long Island BTW close to the city and I am very west.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 7, 2009)

Tuesday, 3 PM, in front of the museum of natural history. On the stairs, with a cube in the hand. Ok?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...-73.972785&spn=0.000725,0.000966&z=20&iwloc=A

I may not be able to reconnect to check who will come. But I'll be there.


----------



## Bob (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in SoCal. Perhaps @ Worlds, Gilles.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm within walking distance of the Hastings and Dobbs Ferry stops (on the Croton-Harmon line from Grand Central) and I don't have anything better to do this weekend... if anyone wants to come over to my house and cube we could probably do that.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 27, 2010)

*Meet-up in New York around May-June*

Hey guys!

I'm going to New York around late May or early June. Is there any chance for a meet-up? I don't know anybody except for Rowe that lives in New York though.

Morten


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm from New York also...I'll probably be home between like the 20th of the May and early June. I'd be up for a meetup--let me know when your plans are more clear.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in New York. I may have a few friends who are interested too if the tie is convenient.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in New york but can't go out of the city


----------



## josmil1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm also in New York and definitly interested in the meet up. When the time arrives closer let us know what the plans are, location, etc. It would be very interesting to know the similarites and differences in our cubing times, styles, methods.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 18, 2011)

*new york area club?*

seeing the rise in people making clubs, I know that there is a good amount of cubers around the New York Metro area, and I think it would be cool to make a club for around here.


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 18, 2011)

im down, we should all get in touch and figure it out


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in Manhattan.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a little early but I made a web page for this and I'll see how much attention it gets. We should hold it in the city, it seems like a good central location.

http://newyorkcubeclub.webs.com/

Sign up so we know what kind of numbers we have.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

I have no idea what section this belongs in, so sorry if it's in the wrong one.

Eric Zhao, Brandon Lin, and I were planning on having a cube meet in New York City, and I figured I would post a thread about it with hopes that other cubers might show up. 

Date: Aug 24th. This can be changed though if more people can show up on a different date.

Location: We will be meeting at Stuyvesant High School in Manhattan. 

Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/events/274082856028970/

Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Where are we actually cubing?

lets make it on zach's birthday


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Where are we actually cubing?



Shake Shack I think


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

My birthday probably wouldn't be the best time 
And Shake Shack is fine.
I don't think anyone else will come


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll come if I can go. You guys should probably pick a date though.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'll come if I can go. You guys should probably pick a date though.



Wow you'd come all the way to NYC? I'd love you forever <3
I'll just throw out a random date. Friday the 24th.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 19, 2012)

I might go not sure


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 19, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Wow you'd come all the way to NYC? I'd love you forever <3
> I'll just throw out a random date. Friday the 24th.



NYC is not far at all for me. At most an hour of travel, and I'm there pretty often anyway since my brother, grandparents, aunt and uncle all live there.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> NYC is not far at all for me. At most an hour of travel, and I'm there pretty often anyway since my brother, grandparents, aunt and uncle all live there.



Oh, awesome. Well let us know soon if you can come.


----------



## TheOptimus98 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Any cubers in South Richmond-Hill, NYC?*

I haven't seen any cuber at my school or anywhere in my area. If you do live in South Richmond-Hill and cube please reply


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Are there any speedcubers over in the metro new york area?*

I'm 13 and I live in Westchester NY, a suburb of NYC.
I was wondering if there are any other cubers in the area?


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2012)

Probably.


----------



## ajayd (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey. I'm from Great Neck!


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I live in Bayside, also a part of new york city, in the queens district.


----------



## Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

I work in The Bronx.


----------



## Kian (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


----------



## TurtleCow (Oct 2, 2012)

I live in Forest Hills which is in Queens also


----------



## zN8 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in the South Bronx.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 8, 2012)

I live in Maryland


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 8, 2012)

Virginia.

Cause thats only ~2 hours away.


On a private, high-speed, government jet.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone in NYC want to start this up again? (another meetup?)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

I'm in NYC right now. Let's meet tomorrow!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

Alright so Zach and I are meeting downstairs at the Time Warner Center (probably at the Whole Foods tables) from around 9:30 to 1:00 tomorrow morning. Who's joining us?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Alright so Zach and I are meeting downstairs at the Time Warner Center (probably at the Whole Foods tables) from around 9:30 to 1:00 tomorrow morning. Who's joining us?



lol from 9:30? can't go then. if it's later in the day maybe i'll go.

Lol, and also it's pretty soon, so i don't know what my parents will say.

and where is this time warner center?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> lol from 9:30? can't go then. if it's later in the day maybe i'll go.
> 
> Lol, and also it's pretty soon, so i don't know what my parents will say.
> 
> and where is this time warner center?



I can't go later in the day. The Time Warmer Center is in Columbus Circle.

EDIT: I'll still be around Sunday morning if that's better.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I can't go later in the day. The Time Warmer Center is in Columbus Circle.
> 
> EDIT: I'll still be around Sunday morning if that's better.



yeah, sunday would be totally better. Cuz I have to meet with my friends for a global project tomorrow. 
Checking le Google maps, checking le google maps... Lol I'm a nyc resident freshman nub.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 22, 2012)

Sunday is fine, I've honestly never been to the TWC, but I know where it is haha.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Sunday is fine, I've honestly never been to the TWC, but I know where it is haha.



We just need more people.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> We just need more people.



Some people on Facebook still haven't responded so hopefully they do.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Some people on Facebook still haven't responded so hopefully they do.



bleh facebook people


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

wait so 9:30 on Sunday right at Time Warner Center in Columbus Circle? I'll try to get one of my friends to come.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> wait so 9:30 on Sunday right at Time Warner Center in Columbus Circle? I'll try to get one of my friends to come.



Cool. And other Brandon is coming as well.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

My parents said something like 9:30 is a little too early. I'll come 10:15 or something.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> My parents said something like 9:30 is a little too early. I'll come 10:15 or something.



No problem.

Tyler's coming too btw, so of you bring a friend we'll have six people!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> No problem.
> 
> Tyler's coming too btw, so of you bring a friend we'll have six people!



-Brandon
-Other Brandon
-Noah
-Zach
-Tyler
-my friend (his name is ethan, btw.)

Okay! Whole Foods tables, right? Can you describe that a little more?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah, I've never been there, but I'm sure it won't be too hard to find.

What time are we going exactly?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

*NYC Silly Obviously-Unofficial Winter 2012*

Events:
2x2- 1 round
3x3- 2 or 3 rounds
4x4- 1 round
5x5- best of 2
3BLD- best of 3

And now for our exclusive best of 1 events:
-Skewb
-Magic
-Master Magic
-Pyraminx
-and other crap


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

I'll be there at 9:30. The tables are pretty easy to find. They're just down the escalator and to the left.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'll be there at 9:30. The tables are pretty easy to find. They're just down the escalator and to the left.



Oh so they're not exactly in Whole Foods, they are in the 1st floor, next to the escalator that brings you to whole foods?\

Just tell us which floor it's on and where it is or something.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> Oh so they're not exactly in Whole Foods, they are in the 1st floor, next to the escalator that brings you to whole foods?\
> 
> Just tell us which floor it's on and where it is or something.



They're on the floor with the whole foods, being the floor one level down from the entrance. So enter, go down the escalator and go to the tables. You can't miss it lol.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Alright, my friend's coming. Expect me there at 10 o clock.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 23, 2012)

The other Brandon is definitively coming too. See you guys there!

Oh, and should we print out scrambles for a competition?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



cityzach said:


> The other Brandon is definitively coming too. See you guys there!
> 
> Oh, and should we print out scrambles for a competition?



Someone should. I demand 2 rounds of BLD.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Someone should. I demand 2 rounds of BLD.



I'll do it if no one else wants to. (I mean printing and stuff)


----------



## cityzach (Dec 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'll do it if no one else wants to. (I mean printing and stuff)



Do it.
2-5 please


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Do it.
> 2-5 please



Don't forget BLD lol.


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 23, 2012)

I might be able to come i am super slow compared to you guys but whatever do you guys have like an address i can put in to see how far it is?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

SAICubed said:


> I might be able to come i am super slow compared to you guys but whatever do you guys have like an address i can put in to see how far it is?



10 Columbus Circle

Definitely come if you can. The more the merrier. Plus the best way to improve is to spend time with other cubers =D


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 10 Columbus Circle
> 
> Definitely come if you can. The more the merrier. Plus the best way to improve is to spend time with other cubers =D



K thanks i will come if i can


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Do it.
> 2-5 please





Noahaha said:


> Don't forget BLD lol.



Don't worry, I printed every event except some of them. (feet, big bld)


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

Wish I could be there. Have fun!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

Wish I could be there. Have fun!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The meet was very fun. Turns out the competition name became Brandon Lin Sucks Winter Unofficial 2012.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> The meet was very fun. Turns out the competition name became Brandon Lin Sucks Winter Unofficial 2012.



Best competition name ever xD

*Zach Goldman wins Brandon Lin (Lrandon) Sucks Winter Unofficial 2012*


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*

Lots of fun! Can't wait for the next BLS!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Lots of fun! Can't wait for the next BLS!



I'm sorry, we'll have to name it after someone else next time. I'll post the scrambles later.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> I'm sorry, we'll have to name it after someone else next time. I'll post the scrambles later.



No one filmed any solves so there's probably no need to post them.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> No one filmed any solves so there's probably no need to post them.



You could at least post all the results.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

*New York City cube meet up*



brandbest1 said:


> You could at least post all the results.



Of course I will, just not until I get home.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I propose a new name: Goldman Sucks (Sachs)

Lol Goldman Sachs


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully i can make it next time it sounds like your guys had fun!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 24, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/jRFUTbia
 3x3 1.1	3x3 1.2	3x3 1.3	3x3 1.4	3x3 1.5	ave	place 2x2 1	2x2 2	2x2 3	2x2 4	2x2 5	average	place 4x4 1	4x4 2	4x4 3	4x4 4	4x4 5	average	place 3x3 2.1	3x3 2.2	3x3 2.3	3x3 2.4	3x3 2.5	average	place 5x5 1	5x5 2	5x5 3	5x5 4	5x5 5	average	place Lunch Result BLD 1	BLD 2	BLD 3 Pyra 1	Pyra 2	Pyra 3	Pyra4	Pyra5	avg	place Oh 1	oh 2	oh 3	oh4	oh5 final 1	2	3	4	5	avg	place Magic	Master
Drandon	12.8	16.31	14.56+	13.18	11.56	13.51	2 6.93	6.93	11.02	4.86	4.23	6.24	3	Drandon	52.13	55.18	01:01.6	54.78	DNF Zach	12.33	14.5	DNF	18.05	11.96 Zach	01:57.9	01:40.0	01:55.2	01:51.3	01:44.0	01:50.2	1st	Zach	Pretzel	Cold	Whining	Loser	Noah	DNF	DNF	01:01.7	Zach	8.02	7.62	6,37	8,02	13.37	7.88	2	Zach	25.65	24.4	29.08	DNF	21.97	26.38	2	Zach	13.67	12.88	11.63	15.42	12.93	13.16 Zach	1.34	2.94
Lrandon	15.43	21.55	21.56	13.23	14.04	17.01	3 10.43	4.02	5.01	3.57	3.6	4.21	1	Lrandon	DNF	56.99	01:06.5	01:07.7	01:08.1 Drandon	13.94	13.56	11.68	12.83	14.81 Drandon	02:10.2	01:58.2	01:38.8	01:44.7	02:04.3	01:55.7	2nd	Drandon	HotDog	Ketchup	Gatorade Drandon	DNF	02:58.1 Lrandon	5.38	10.34	5.3	5.06	7.77	6.15	1	Drandon	26.41	24.58	24.39	25.76	31.95	25.59	1	Drandon	14.39	13.99	DNF	14.16	14.16	14.1 Noahaha	DNF	7.66
Ethan	25.8	24.65	22.3	20.19	25.21	24.05	5 9.97	7.41	DNF	8.93	10.46	9.79	5	Ethan	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNF	5	Lrandon	19.94	13.76	18.28	17.27	19.09 Noah	02:12.4	02:22.6	02:17.6	02:30.4	DNF	02:23.5	3rd	Noah	Pretzel	Hotdog	gatorade	Winner	Lrandon	02:45.1 Tyler	10.81	DNF	9.46	9.88	10.47	10.38	3	Tyler	oops	oops	oops	oops	oops	oops Lrandon	15.69	17.05	17.3	26.81	18.96	17.77 Drandon	1.47	4.53
Noah	21.79	21.15	21.08	18.71	20.23	20.82	4 5.3	8.63+	5.53	4.74	7.38	6.07	2	Noah	01:22.3	01:17.5	01:08.4	01:28.2	01:12.9 4	Noah	19.53	25.05	19.62	21.49	17.52 Lrandon	02:07.8	DF	ds	ds	ds	dnf	4th	Lrandon	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	Zach	DNF	03:21.7 Noah	DNF	DNS	DNS	DNS	DnS	DF	4	Lrandon	30.33	29.31	22.28	29.93	26.53	28.59	3	Noahaha	21.33	18.71	20.46	18.91	20.63	20 tyler	DNF	7.13
Tyler	39.86	DNF	DNF	DNS	DNS	DNF	6 DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	DNS	6	Tyler	32.54	19.18	DNF	30.91	DNF	DNF	5	Ethan	DNF	24.59	25.83	24.92	20.31 Ethan Noah	32.28	28.13	32.51	26.5	DNF	30.97	4 Lrandon	2.28	5

We need a better system...


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> http://pastebin.com/jRFUTbia
> 3x3 1.1	3x3 1.2	3x3 1.3	3x3 1.4	3x3 1.5	ave	place 2x2 1	2x2 2	2x2 3	2x2 4	2x2 5	average	place 4x4 1	4x4 2	4x4 3	4x4 4	4x4 5	average	place 3x3 2.1	3x3 2.2	3x3 2.3	3x3 2.4	3x3 2.5	average	place 5x5 1	5x5 2	5x5 3	5x5 4	5x5 5	average	place Lunch Result BLD 1	BLD 2	BLD 3 Pyra 1	Pyra 2	Pyra 3	Pyra4	Pyra5	avg	place Oh 1	oh 2	oh 3	oh4	oh5 final 1	2	3	4	5	avg	place Magic	Master
> Drandon	12.8	16.31	14.56+	13.18	11.56	13.51	2 6.93	6.93	11.02	4.86	4.23	6.24	3	Drandon	52.13	55.18	01:01.6	54.78	DNF Zach	12.33	14.5	DNF	18.05	11.96 Zach	01:57.9	01:40.0	01:55.2	01:51.3	01:44.0	01:50.2	1st	Zach	Pretzel	Cold	Whining	Loser	Noah	DNF	DNF	01:01.7	Zach	8.02	7.62	6,37	8,02	13.37	7.88	2	Zach	25.65	24.4	29.08	DNF	21.97	26.38	2	Zach	13.67	12.88	11.63	15.42	12.93	13.16 Zach	1.34	2.94
> Lrandon	15.43	21.55	21.56	13.23	14.04	17.01	3 10.43	4.02	5.01	3.57	3.6	4.21	1	Lrandon	DNF	56.99	01:06.5	01:07.7	01:08.1 Drandon	13.94	13.56	11.68	12.83	14.81 Drandon	02:10.2	01:58.2	01:38.8	01:44.7	02:04.3	01:55.7	2nd	Drandon	HotDog	Ketchup	Gatorade Drandon	DNF	02:58.1 Lrandon	5.38	10.34	5.3	5.06	7.77	6.15	1	Drandon	26.41	24.58	24.39	25.76	31.95	25.59	1	Drandon	14.39	13.99	DNF	14.16	14.16	14.1 Noahaha	DNF	7.66
> ...



take a screenshot of the excel wkst.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 26, 2013)

*New York City Meet-up?*

I am going to be New York city on April 6 for spring break. Are there any cube meets you are having there? I know there is the Cornell but it is too far for me.

Also, I will be in SW Florida around Easter. Are there any meetups down there?


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2013)

*New York City Meet-up?*

There is a thread for this already, so this should be merged with that. 

The Manhattan cubers are usually pretty happy to meet up any weekend. I'll be at Cornell, and probably some others.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> There is a thread for this already, so this should be merged with that.
> 
> The Manhattan cubers are usually pretty happy to meet up any weekend. I'll be at Cornell, and probably some others.



Which thread? Searched and didn't find any current ones. Sorry.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Which thread? Searched and didn't find any current ones. Sorry.



BLD RULZ


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 26, 2013)

Will there be another meetup soon?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## davidx233 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Speedcubing Clubs in NYC metro area?*

i live in northern New Jersey and I find it shocking that there are not many competitions or at least a club. The only one I can find is Liberty Science center. If anyone is interested please comment


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 27, 2013)

Clubs are usually based in schools, and aren't really associated with the WCA. There aren't many cube comps in the city in general, and I think this is because it's hard to get cheap space there. Fortunately for you, there are a considerable amount of competitions in New Jersey, Connecticut and Boston (if you're willing to travel that far), so really you're positioned pretty well to go to comps, especially compared to people in the midwest etc. We do have NYC meetups every once in a while, and when we do, we announce them on the forums, so keep an eye out. (No promises about when the next one will be).

Cubing is something that primarily happens alone at home, and then sometimes you get to go to a competition. the East coast really has lots of comps compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## s3rzz (Oct 27, 2013)

davidx233 said:


> i live in northern New Jersey and I find it shocking that there are not many competitions or at least a club. The only one I can find is Liberty Science center. If anyone is interested please comment



I'm around that area too, would be down for a meetup


----------



## Bob (Oct 27, 2013)

davidx233 said:


> i live in northern New Jersey and *I find it shocking that there are not many competitions*


Is that a joke?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...eventId=&regionId=USA&years=&pattern=&map=Map


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bob said:


> davidx233 said:
> 
> 
> > i live in northern New Jersey and I find it shocking that there are not many competitions or at least a club. The only one I can find is Liberty Science center. If anyone is interested please comment
> ...



Sounds like me back in 2011 when I complained that a 50 minute drive was long.


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 28, 2013)

We might be having a meet-up in Bergen County soon. Keep an eye out.


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Meet-ups or events in the Upper NJ/NYC area around christmas? Im going to be up there from December 17-26. Unfortunately this will be right after the LSC Competition. Would anyone want to have a meetup on the 21st?


----------



## subs (Apr 25, 2014)

Could someone suggest a store in the NYC area that has a reasonable selection of cubes?

Thanks,
-Subs


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 25, 2014)

subs said:


> Could someone suggest a store in the NYC area that has a reasonable selection of cubes?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Subs


 thecubicle.us or www.cubedepotusa.com. I recommend the thecubicle.us.


----------



## edang344 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I thought I'd try and organize a meet up for this Saturday! A little short notice, but worth a try 
https://www.facebook.com/events/498951056908181/


----------



## Erik Karhan (Nov 16, 2016)

New around here, but is there anyone in Astoria or Queens that's into cubing? Was wondering if anyone hosts meetups around here. I know the Big apple thing is happening next year literally a couple of blocks from my house but is there anyone else here?


----------

